# ka24de transmission & sr20det trans Dif?



## burnin240sx (Feb 2, 2004)

what's the difrence between the ka24 and sr20 transmissions? there got to be some difrence since there is more power in the sr20. but was wondering if the bellhousing would bolt up to the sr20. jsut curiouse in case i blow my sr20 trany and need something to keep the car running while the old 1 is gettign rebuilt/replaced?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

one is for the ka24 and the other is for the sr20  dood..it's almost common sense.. different engines in most cases means different trannies..

the ka tranny bell housing will not bolt up w/ sr bell housing


----------



## burnin240sx (Feb 2, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> one is for the ka24 and the other is for the sr20  dood..it's almost common sense.. different engines in most cases means different trannies..
> 
> the ka tranny bell housing will not bolt up w/ sr bell housing


yes they are difrent trannies but i'm asking if the driveshaft splines are the same and if the bellhouseing is at least a little close to the mounting hole on the back of the sr20 then with a little fab you can make it fit. just want to know some spec's on the trannies. don't need the :rolleyes. I'll still have the old trans mount so there's nothing stopin me other then the driveshaft link an mounting bolts to the motor. but since i don't have a sr20 in ym garage yet i'm hoping the trans length is the same. or maybe i sould just wait till i get the motor so i don't get smartass replies.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ahahahh sorry 

i still think they don't fit.. and i don't think that much trouble is worth going through.. you can source sr20 trannies rather easily..


----------



## burnin240sx (Feb 2, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ahahahh sorry
> 
> i still think they don't fit.. and i don't think that much trouble is worth going through.. you can source sr20 trannies rather easily..


if you don't have the money and the splines match i'm sure it's worth the trouble. but thanks for your help


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> one is for the ka24 and the other is for the sr20  dood..it's almost common sense.. different engines in most cases means different trannies..
> 
> the ka tranny bell housing will not bolt up w/ sr bell housing


in the S13 they are the same transmission, pull them apart, look inside and weep......Its also the same gearbox as the R32 GTS-T.

You may have some slight ratio changes on the overdrive....


----------



## arabrockermang (Jan 10, 2009)

*Been there done that.*

I bought a s13 that already had a sr20 with a bad tranny on ebay for $550!!! originally automatic they dragged the dame thing on a dolly but the engine and rest of the car was good. went to my local junkyard and by a merical found a 5speed 240sx that was beat to hell (had been a good car) pulled the tranny and all the components that went with it pulled my automatic which only took 30minutes found out there was no way in hell they fit. did some research found out that they are the same transmission but the bell housing was ways a way off same with the fly wheel it uses 6 bolts on the KA and 8 on the SR the good thing usually you can find a sr20 tranny on ebay for $400 plus shipping. 
bad thing is i got stuck with a ka transmission and setup also the automatics are the same and have a removable bell housing the standards its the front casing more than what i want to get into.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

burnin240sx said:


> what's the difrence between the ka24 and sr20 transmissions? there got to be some difrence since there is more power in the sr20. but was wondering if the bellhousing would bolt up to the sr20. jsut curiouse in case i blow my sr20 trany and need something to keep the car running while the old 1 is gettign rebuilt/replaced?


The KA and the SR MTs are basically identical. The only difference in the gear ratios is OD; the SR is 0.838, the KA is 0.759. To install the KA MT on the SR block, use the SR bellhousing in place of the KA bellhousing.


----------

